# Vegas Baby!



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Hi,

Advice time needed again.

We're going to Las Vegas later on in the year for our honeymoon, has anyone been and got any opinion on the best helicopter tour of the Grand Canyon, and whether its best to book it once you get there or before we go via the net?

Oh, and also a posh restaurant to go to one night?

Thanks in advance

Bec


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Well done with your wedding and the honeymoon.


----------



## zipper (Sep 23, 2003)

Sundance.. Check http://www.helicoptour.com/

Beware of the cheapies as they do tend to lose a few choppers per year.

The pilot that flew us down was ex-army (fought in Vietnam) and was a test pilot for Apaches. Lunch with him in the Canyon was very interesting 

Also if it floats your boat check out "The Gun Store".. you can hire anything from Beretta 9mm - Desert Eagles and an array of fully automatic weapons too. It's cheap as chips and if you've never fired a gun I can highly recommend it. Oh, you need your passport. The staff are v.friendly and helpful and it's very safe.

As for dinner, try one of the 'nice' restaurants at the Bellagio, over looking the fountains (yes that one). No matter how many times it runs you'll never get board of it!

Enjoy... wish I was going!


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

I am off to Vegas in a month's time and have booked our helicopter trip with Papillion helicopters (www.Papillion.com).

There is a discount I think if you book online

There are lots of different options to go for and I hear they are the very best.

Seeing as it's my mums 50th birthday I have gone the whole hog with an all in one coach tour - copter ride to the canyon, land at the bottom then off in a boat - hoping for some spectacular scenery

Oh yes - if you haven't been before you must, must go see one of the resident Cirque du Soliel shows - my favourite is Mystere @ the Treasure Island....it is amazing

Enjoy


----------



## zipper (Sep 23, 2003)

You might also be able to catch a discount Seigfrid & Roy show.. I hear they are offering 50% off... (I'm still going to hell!). :evil:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

I was there about a month ago and used http://www.heliusa.com they were great. Picked up from hotel c. 6.00am  , took off 7am. Flew to Canyon via Hoover Dam, down into Canyon than back over Arnie Swartz's pad.

Whole trip $220 but we got a deal as we knew the Sales Director, oh and got $1.86 on my visa at the time. 8)

Well worth it. I'll try to upload some more pics to the web to let you see.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> I was there about a month ago and used http://www.heliusa.com they were great. Picked up from hotel c. 6.00am  , took off 7am. Flew to Canyon via Hoover Dam, down into Canyon than back over Arnie Swartz's pad.
> 
> Whole trip $220 but we got a deal as we knew the Sales Director, oh and got $1.86 on my visa at the time. 8)


Git! You knew we were going just two weeks after you and didn't tell us you had "an in"! Next time.........


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

zipper said:


> You might also be able to catch a discount Seigfrid & Roy show.. I hear they are offering 50% off... (I'm still going to hell!). :evil:


We're actually staying at the Mirage. 8)

Thanks for all those sites, I'll browse later.

Anyone been to Pamplemousse? Some posh Fench type restaurant

Bec

p.s. Cheers Nick


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Nice pics John


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

I did this tour:

http://www.looktours.com/grand-canyon-w ... ranch.html (run by http://www.heliusa.com/)

Picked up from hotel, flight over Hoover dam, then into end of Grand Canyon (they aren't allowed to fly thru it anymore) followed by lunch at a working ranch. They did abit of a cowboy show which was fun. They delayed the return flight slightly so we flew back over the strip just as night fell.

Food wise, though not a "fancy" restaurant I would recommend Smith & Wollensky's (sp) steak house. Steaks are fantastic and very pleasant ambience.

Take a trip to new York New York at night and go to the Piano Shootout Bar (think it was called that). Great atmosphere if the pianists are on form.

Have fun, I loved vegas. 25 of us are going back next year


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Yep, I can recomment Sundance too. Excellent service, and really put you at ease.

Its a must do experience, no matter what the cost. I did it for my 30th birthday, and it will live with me for the rest of my days. I had to go and sit on a rock on my own for 5 minutes as I was totally overwhelmed.

Wonderful


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Go and see "O" by cirque de soliel, at the Bellagio. You can get tickets at the hotel a few days in advance, but to be sure you can book in advance.

I couldn't recommend it highly enough It was the most amazing show I have ever seen.

The Gun Store is also interesting as someone else has already said, We went there on the Stag day before a friends wedding.

As for restaurants there are many "posh " or nice restaurants. The Venetian has some nice ones where you can sit outside in "St mark's square" Bellagio also is a good bet and the Manadalay Bay also has some good places to eat. Hotels like New York New York, are a bit more "steak and fries" style eating.

Enjoy and Congratulations.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just make sure the aircon is working on the helo ours wasnt not the most enjoyable flight ever but it didnt cost us much in the end


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I used Sundance - pickup from our Hotel (Paris) in a Stretch Limo, heli over Hoover Dam etc and into the Canyon where we stopped for Lunch & Champagne. Heli back a different way and then a stretch back to the Hotel again. Some people went with Papillon and were happy too. Check on LasVegas.com for trips, advance booking etc.


----------



## andy761 (Jul 27, 2003)

I went in December and it was great! i went down the canyon with these http://www.lasvegasleisureguide.com/las ... -pafr5.htm they do all sorts of other tours, and they were great! hotel pickup! And an online discount!
You'll love Vegas, i have fond memories, New York New York hotel has a Time square bar, and at night they have duelling pianos!! was really great! 
Enjoy
Andy


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

You must do the White Water Rafting mates have done it there and I've done it in Zimbabwe


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

BreTT said:


> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > I was there about a month ago and used http://www.heliusa.com they were great. Picked up from hotel c. 6.00am  , took off 7am. Flew to Canyon via Hoover Dam, down into Canyon than back over Arnie Swartz's pad.
> ...


  Sorry mate!


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

saint said:


> Nice pics John


Cheers - amazing what you can to without a Rainbow!

I know - you set them up, I'll crack them. :lol: :wink:


----------

